# [Outlook 2003]Installer öffnet sich selbstständig



## hans_schmid (14. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinerm Outlook 2003. Bei manchen eMails startet bei mir automatisch der Windows-Installer und läuft solange, bis Outlook auf Grund eines "schwewiegenden Fehlers" beendet wird.
Allerdings habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden, bei WELCHEN eMails das Problem auftritt. Manchmal startet der Installer bei normalen Text-Mails, dann funktionert's mal bei eMails mit Anhang nicht...

Hat dafür jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag? Das ganze ist nicht wirklich tragisch aber auf Dauer doch ziemlich nervig!
Also wenn jemand was weiß - her damit! 

MfG
Hans


----------



## IAN (15. August 2005)

Hallo hans_schmid,

ich kenne das Problem zwar nicht, jedoch hilft oft die Repairfunktion der Software oder einspielen es aktuellen Servicepacks.
Gruß IAN


----------

